# URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol......missing?



## coffeegirl (Dec 7, 2004)

I was unable to open links in my emails so.......I followed this procedure first.....

Start>Run, key in
regsrv32 urlmon.dll
Clicked OK

it said it could not find regsrv32 blah,blah,blah,

So I tried it with several other regsrv32 dll files and they all said the same.

so........

I opened windows explorer 
tools|folder options| File Types
Scrolled down to URL:Hypertext Transfer Protocol

But....it wasn't there. There was one there that said this

NONE URL:HyperText Transfer Procol with Privacy

Could someone please tell me whats gone wrong? Something just doesnt seem right. Also there is heaps of stuff in there that looks suspcious....I could be just paranoid though.

Any assistance is greatly apreciated.

Karen


----------



## rude (Mar 8, 2004)

Try this:
Click Start, click Run, type the following command in the Run dialog box, and then click OK:
Repeat step 1 for each of the following commands:
regsvr32 softpub.dll 
regsvr32 mshtml.dll 
regsvr32 shdocvw.dll 
regsvr32 browseui.dll 
regsvr32 msjava.dll
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll 
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll 
regsvr32 Shell32.dll (Windows XP and Windows 2000 only) 

You can copy/paste each of these into the Run box
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sometimes the above doesn't work,if that's the case,try this:
Open Internet explorer/Tools/Internet Options/Programs.
At the bottom,click on Reset web settings. 
Apply/OK 
Restart and try again.


----------



## coffeegirl (Dec 7, 2004)

I tried all that first when it didn't make any difference I went on with the procedure I posted


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

coffeegirl, You have two threads going on this. Are you typing this correctly?
*regsvr32 *


----------



## kad (Jan 10, 2005)

rude said:


> Try this:
> Sometimes the above doesn't work,if that's the case,try this:
> Open Internet explorer/Tools/Internet Options/Programs.
> At the bottom,click on Reset web settings.
> ...


Hi guys 

I had the exact same problem & the above solved it for me. Thankyou for the help (id spent forever looking for a solution)


----------

